# In blow to Trump admin, federal judge orders government to continue DACA and accept new applicants



## Xzi (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-blow-yet-to-trumps-efforts-to-end-program/

Thank god for checks and balances.

Edit: apparently there have been THREE judges who have struck down Trump's move to end DACA.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/24/third-judge-rules-against-trump-daca-550092


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 25, 2018)

yeah but the SCOTUS upheld trump's Muslim.....er travel ban


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah but the SCOTUS upheld trump's Muslim.....er travel ban


AFAIK that was only for a few months and it's been expired for a while now.  That's why it was absolutely pointless in the first place, it was temporary and meant to give us time to revise our immigration system.  Being that nobody in Trump's admin had any idea on _how_ to go about revising immigration, nothing has changed.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 26, 2018)

Good, if the only country you know is America, you only speak English, and you love this place, you're American. End of


----------



## x65943 (Apr 26, 2018)

Clear judicial over reach. The president has every right to end the program per his constitutional powers.

This decision will not be able to over turn Trump's decision for long.

The courts are supposed to uphold the law not serve as unelected moral policy dictators.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 26, 2018)

Glad to see that the orange pedophile rapist in office is losing his authority.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Clear judicial over reach. The president has every right to end the program per his constitutional powers.
> 
> This decision will not be able to over turn Trump's decision for long.
> 
> The courts are supposed to uphold the law not serve as unelected moral policy dictators.


Once again there's nobody to blame but themselves.  The Trump administration was trying to assert that DACA was unlawful, so the onus is on them to prove it.  They didn't do a sufficient job of that, as per the articles: “DACA’s rescission was arbitrary and capricious because the Department failed adequately to explain its conclusion that the program was unlawful.”

Sucks to suck.  Nobody competent hangs around the Trump admin very long.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Once again there's nobody to blame but themselves.  The Trump administration was trying to assert that DACA was unlawful, so the onus is on them to prove it.  They didn't do a sufficient job of that, as per the articles: “DACA’s rescission was arbitrary and capricious because the Department failed adequately to explain its conclusion that the program was unlawful.”
> 
> Sucks to suck.  Nobody competent hangs around the Trump admin very long.


The thing is that this policy has no basis in law (DACA). Therefore new administration are free to change this policy at will. This is the problem with dictating change as opposed to passing it through congress the normal way.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> The thing is that this policy has no basis in law (DACA). Therefore new administration are free to change this policy at will. This is the problem with dictating change as opposed to passing it through congress the normal way.


Precisely.  Despite majority control in Congress and the Senate, they can't get anything done because they don't follow procedure.  Trump tweets shit and expects it to get done, which is not how the government or any proper business should work.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Precisely.  Despite majority control in Congress and the Senate, they can't get anything done because they don't follow procedure.  Trump tweets shit and expects it to get done, which is not how the government or any proper business should work.


But note Obama didn't put it into law either. It's just policy in both administrations.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> But note Obama didn't put it into law either. It's just policy in both administrations.


In terms of general government procedure, of course Obama didn't put that in place.  The Obama administration did enact DACA, though, whether it's law or policy.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> In terms of general government procedure, of course Obama didn't put that in place.  The Obama administration did enact DACA, though, whether it's law or policy.


He tried to put it into laws for years, but eventually gave up and dictated the law (misnomer because although masquerading as a law it is technically a policy in its current state). And now Trump is dictating its erasure.

The executive branch needs to learn its place and get back to pursuing policy by advocating passing law.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> He tried to put it into laws for years, but eventually gave up and dictated the law. And now Trump is dictating its erasure.
> 
> The executive branch needs to learn its place and get back to pursuing policy by advocating passing law.


Everybody was aware that we needed immigration reform prior to DACA.  GWB tried to get a path to citizenship past his own highly-resistant party, and DACA has very widespread support among the general public.  So while I agree everything should've gone through the proper channels, I still support Obama for doing something when everybody was telling him to do nothing.

It's also a matter of creating something vs destroying something.  The former takes time and effort, the latter is easy.  Which is why we only have the corporate tax handout from Republicans, and everything else has just been slash and burn repeals from the Trump admin.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2018)

I am glad there is a system of check and balances and Trump's word isn't put into law without question.


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 1, 2018)

Fucking Democrats of this day and age wanting so much cheap labor and often shifting the blame and/or outright LYING when major party members do something that is downright illegal! DACA is full of shit. "America is a melting pot" my ass.
>Inb4 someone labels me a republican
*WRONG! *Never was that much of a Republican, in fact, I am quite envious of countries like South Africa, Denmark, Singapore, and Norway when it comes to their multi-party systems. If only...


----------



## Viri (May 1, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Fucking Democrats of this day and age wanting so much cheap labor and often shifting the blame and/or outright LYING when major party members do something that is downright illegal! DACA is full of shit. "America is a melting pot" my ass.
> >Inb4 someone labels me a republican
> *WRONG! *Never was that much of a Republican, in fact, I am quite envious of countries like South Africa, Denmark, Singapore, and Norway when it comes to their multi-party systems. If only...


I would have voted for Ross Perot in the 92 and 96 election.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Fucking Democrats of this day and age wanting so much cheap labor


That's not a Democrat/Republican issue, it's a Capitalism issue.  With or without illegal immigrants from the Southern border, the USA will always get its fix of cheap labor.

And FYI those in the DACA program aren't legally allowed to be paid scraps, minimum wage still applies.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> And FYI those in the DACA program aren't legally allowed to be paid scraps, minimum wage still applies.


Which is something a lot of conservatives tend to dislike, lmao.


----------

